# Uomo Manager



## Tebe (14 Maggio 2012)

_-...volevo solo informarti che avrei dovuto partire domenica mattina per Parigi ma ho spostato il volo alla sera. Come si usa dire  in questi casi? Devo vederti? Vorrei vederti? Per essere chiari non contemplo l'idea di partire senza avere parlato con te in un posto tranquillo. Non mi interessa che sia un Motel. Mi disturba molto pensare che ci sia qualche frattura provocata per un mio modo che...Non devi darmi una risposta subito. Io sono a tua totale disposizione dalle tre di domenica. Fino al volo...-
_
Domenica...poco preavviso. Mattia a casa. Io che...boh...mi sentivo non come le altre volte.

Certo. Ormone a palla. Manager è Manager. Non perchè è un Manager (ne vedo tutti i giorni) ma perchè è lui.
Che spiego a fare...

Alle tre gli mando un sms
ok. Ci vediamo fra mezz'ora al parcheggio del motel.

Sono arrivata prima, quasi non lo riconoscevo. Il motel intendo.
Parcheggio. Un tipo dentro un fuoristrada mi guarda. Sorride. Ricambio ed entrambi rimaniamo ad aspettare i rispettivi diversamente fedeli.
La tipa di lui arriva per prima.
Classica mamma di mezza età. Però...
Poi vedo la macchina di Manager.
Mi affianca. Scendo. Salgo sulla sua.
Cazzo che figo...Non è vestito da Manager ma nemmeno da figlio dei fiori della prima volta...
jeans un pò scoloriti.  Maglia in cotone a maniche lunghe chiara.
-Ciao principessa...-
-Ho fatto l'antirabbica...-
-Zitta...-


Sei minuti e siamo in camera.
Armeggio subito con il condizionatore. Freddo. Ho freddo mentre lui si mette ad armeggiare con il telecomando della tv.
-Manager lascia stare  che se metti per sbaglio un film porno poi mi svieni come l'altra volta..sto condizionatore butta fuori solo aria fredda cazzo ma come...-
-Tebe..lascia stare...andiamo sotto le coperte...-
-No cazzo devo...-
-Smettila...-
-Scusa?-
-Ho detto. Smettila.-
Oh oh...vuoi vedere che...Non è che mi sono sbagliata e sono in camera con il tipo del parcheggio?
Aveva l'ara parecchio giangua,  e invornita  come sono dalla  voglia di scopare a manetta...
Mi sono girata a guardarlo.
No. Non è il giangua.  E lui.
-Mi hai detto davvero smettila con il tono mostro?-
Vicinissimo. Io attaccata al muro con la schiena piantata nel robo comandi condizionatore...
-Esatto. Smettila.-
-Guarda che faccio una mega sceneggiata che te la ricordi finchè campi e...-
Mi ha baciata. E baciata ancora. Presa in braccio. Portata sul letto.
Messa sopra. L'uno davanti all'altra. Quasi inginocchiati.
E sempre a baciarmi.
Anzi.
Mangiarmi.
E poi  mani affondate nei miei capelli, altri baci.
Ho fatto il gesto di togliermi la maglietta. Me lo ha impedito.
-Devo baciarti. Ancora.-
Ok...baciami. Guida tu allora. Depongo ogni arma.

Finalmente la mia maglia vola. Anche la sua.
Pelle contro pelle. E sempre baci. Non più sulla bocca.
Sulla linea della mia mandibola.
Sul collo.
I seni e... ruvido. Un pò. Ma...mmmhhhh...
I miei pantaloni volano. Anche i suoi.
Tento di farlo scivolare sotto di me ma...no.
Mi guarda e appoggia una mano dietro la mia schiena, accompagnando con gentilezza il mio stare sotto.
Poi scende ancora e -Finalmente...-sussurra. 
Guardo il soffitto e vedo dall' alto la sua testa bionda lì.
Oddio...la sua schiena. La sua lingua. Le sue mani. 
Tutto diverso dalle altre due volte. Tutto.
Ha capito che ero in zona multiorqasmo carpiato e mi ha preso le mani.
Intrecciando le sue dita con le sue.
Poi ha rubato dalle mie labbra gli ultimi gemiti, baciandomi. E baciandomi ancora.
E non mi ha fatta più muovere. trasformandomi in Tebina prigioniera del nostro cattivo e scopatore.
-Devo sentirti Tebe.-
-Io...non...ululo...- ho risposto un pò scomposta mentre lui
-Guardami.- 
Ero li. Che lo guardavo. E lui guardava me. Mentre era _dentro_ di me. E mi sembrava di galleggiare un pò...
Diverso. Sempre più diverso da.
E' stato lento. Dolce. Ma soprattutto.  E' stato tutto per me.
Ha seguito totalmente i ritmi del mio corpo, assecondandolo in tutto, come se per lui fosse davvero importante che io stessi non solo bene. Ma benissimo.


Non ha voluto che andassi in bagno. Non ha voluto che mi staccassi da lui.
Mi ha arpionata contro di se e abbiamo cominciato a parlare.
Mi ha detto tutto su Parigi. Un gran casino. Che io non sarei in grado di gestire nemmeno tra mille anni.
E ho capito fino in fondo il suo nervosismo. E il suo azzannare.
-Mi piace lo specchio sul soffitto...- ha detto accendo una sigaretta, passandomela.
Ho girato la testa, staccandola dall'incavo della sua spalla - O cazzo! Son tutta capelli!!! E sono pure avviticchiata a te come un edera!-
Ho tentato di spostarmi ma non me l'ha permesso.- Non vai da nessuna parte principessa.-
-...e che siamo un pò selvatici e quando uno mi sta troppo addosso...-
-Zitta.-
Ancora baci. La sua bocca. La sua pelle e...
Lentamente ho cominciato a scivolare giù. Sempre più giù.
-Dove vai..-
-Secondo te?-

...quanto mi piace_ managerino, _e io piaccio decisamente a lui perchè mi è sembrato felice di _vedermi_  e poco dopo ancora più felice e Manager lassù avvallava senza problemi questa simpatia..
E mi guardava come quella volta nel suo ufficio. Incantato quasi.  Sempre con le sue mani a grandi affondate nei miei  capelli. 
E poi ha di nuovo preso "il comando" ed ero ben felice perchè ero nel mio orgasmo cerebrale in modalità soffocottara porno star totalmente invornita.
Mi ha letteralmente tirata su e mi sono trasformata in un amazzone del sesso ma...
Mi ha di nuovo tirata sotto...
Meno dolce. Più ruvido.
Ma sempre baci. E occhi negli occhi.
-Devo sentire la tua voce Tebe. Parlami.-

Poi di nuovo macchina.
Tragitto breve.Cinquanta metri e di nuovo al parcheggio dove c' era un via vai di traditori che non immaginavo.
-Ci vediamo fra una settimana- ha detto sbaciucchiandomi ( ancora...)
-Buon lavoro allora e..buon volo...-
-Ancora una cosa...- ha aperto il cassetto segreto in radica, platino e oro sotto il poggia gomito della destra e ha tirato fuori un sacchetto con la C di Chanel in centro.
-Non farti fisime. Ero a Parigi...ho visto il negozio. Mi sei venuta in mente. Credo n°5 sia il profumo che usi.-







Il quasi dell'altro post era ironico!!!


Voto?
6 e mezzo per l'orgasmo fisico.
11 per quello mentale.


----------



## edwina (14 Maggio 2012)

bene bene, anzi benissimo

ma.... quanto cotta sei?????    :mexican:

buon lunedì


----------



## Cattivik (14 Maggio 2012)

Ola per Tebe....

Ma vieniiiiiiiii (ops.... già fatto...)

Cattivik

P.S. Sono contento per te


----------



## Eliade (14 Maggio 2012)

edwina;bt2291 ha detto:
			
		

> bene bene, anzi benissimo
> 
> ma.... quanto cotta sei?????    :mexican:
> 
> buon lunedì


Quoto...voglio proprio vedere se ha il coraggio di negare ora!!!! :incazzato:

Ma quanto sono perfette le mie previsioni? Mi compiaccio e mi venero...apa:


----------



## lothar57 (14 Maggio 2012)

ma che grande amore..ma che bello..che bella coppia...marito e moglie ormai..pure il regalo..povera Tebe...rimango male..tanto..non e'non sara'mai il mio clone,..oltretutto manager scopa male,perche'6.5.....

Ho appena finito telefonata con ''amica''..alla domanda ''ma come fai a rimanere senza fare sesso tanto???...mi ha fatto morire dal ridere rispondendomi''ma senza amore non mi piace''...aahhahaha..le ho detto mi ricordi una certa Tebe...aahahahahha.
..sta 2 ore con me poi vedi l'''ammooooorrre''......


----------



## lothar57 (14 Maggio 2012)

ma che grande amore..ma che bello..che bella coppia...marito e moglie ormai..pure il regalo..povera Tebe...rimango male..tanto..non e'non sara'mai il mio clone,..oltretutto manager scopa male,perche'6.5.....

Ho appena finito telefonata con ''amica''..alla domanda ''ma come fai a rimanere senza fare sesso tanto???...mi ha fatto morire dal ridere rispondendomi''ma senza amore non mi piace''...aahhahaha..le ho detto mi ricordi una certa Tebe...aahahahahha.
..sta 2 ore con me poi vedi l'''ammooooorrre''......


----------



## Simy (14 Maggio 2012)

edwina;bt2291 ha detto:
			
		

> bene bene, anzi benissimo
> 
> ma.... quanto cotta sei????? :mexican:
> 
> buon lunedì



ecco appunto! mi ha preceduta...


----------



## lothar57 (14 Maggio 2012)

Guardo il soffitto e vedo dall' alto la sua testa bionda lì.

...scusa la malignita'..ma oltre che coniglio velocissimo pure tinto??perche'biondo a 50 anni....la vedo moltoooooo dura...oddio anch'io potrei essere moro volendo..ahahahahha..ma dove l'hai trovato la tua docle meta'???

sei non mi inviti al matrimonio...mi arrabbio!!


----------



## Tebe (14 Maggio 2012)

Mi stupisco davvero di come siate così settoriali.
O è amore o è sesso.
Ma c'è tutto un mondo in mezzo. Fra me e Manager c'è affetto. Stiamo lavorando da un anno insieme in maniera molto stretta che per forza di cose ci ha fatto penetrare un minimo l'una nella vita dell'altro.
Detto questo credo sia chiaro a tutti che non mi nascondo dietro un dito e se voi in questi atteggiamenti vedete cotte o amore...chi sono io per dirvi che sbagliate?
Voi leggete quello che volete, ma io...io leggo una grande attrazione che passa prima dalla testa e poi dal corpo. Perchè la vivo.
Ci siamo presi le misure e abbiamo una conoscenza tale di noi che possiamo entrambi permetterci di essere affettivi senza paranoie.
E' sesso anche questo. Non l'avevo capito prima. L'ho capito adesso.
Mi conosco bene e per ora non ho sogni romantici con lui.
Il nostro scambio intellettuale è un lungo orgasmo per me. E anche per lui.
Stiamo sperimentando una sorta di erotismo ludico che personalmente a me intrippa più del sesso stesso.

Lothar...tu non puoi capire perchè non hai scambi intellettuali con le donne con cui vai. Sono estranee alla tua vita lavorativa e privata.
E quindi è scambio di fluidi.
Con Manager, ripeto, è uno scambio soprattutto di testa e mi fa sorridere che voi davvero siate bianchi o neri, e non capiate che avere scambi affettivi portati dalla stima possano non essere necessariamente amore.

Per il regalo.
A gelmy ha portato una crema corpo. E alle donne del suo staff altri regali.

Il mio ovviamente è quello più pensato e più costoso e mi ha fatto piacere.
E non l'ho assolutamente visto come un regalo all' innamorata.
Anzi.
L'ho visto come un regalo di una persona che mi stima e apprezza , esattamente come farebbe un mio caro amico.
E ha dimostrato attenzione per i particolari.

Io adesso vedo manager maschio. Un maschio che non ha paura di essere frainteso per i suoi gesti di dolcezza e questo mi piace e dimostra in questo caso una conoscenza di me che invece voi non avete colto.
E mi rende libera di dargli un bacio sulla schiena nuda appena uscito dalla doccia  senza avere la paranoia che lui pensi "Oddio!!! Si sta innamorando!!!"
Mi rende libera di uscire dal motel con le ossa rotte e sorridere soddisfatta per gli orgasmi.
E non uscire dall motel dicendo "oddio se ne vaaaaaaaaa e non mi scriverà per giorniiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii"

Voi vivete una realtà da fantasilandia dove se si fanno determinate cose o gesti è per forza amore.

Liberi di crederci o meno ma. Questo tradimento è tutto, tranne amore.
Ed è tutto perchè Manager è un uomo uomo.
*E mi sento tanto donna da godermelo senza paranoie.

p.s.
*
Non sono arrabbiata solo seria eh? perchè davvero non vi capisco.


----------



## Tebe (14 Maggio 2012)

lothar57;bt2298 ha detto:
			
		

> Guardo il soffitto e vedo dall' alto la sua testa bionda lì.
> 
> ...scusa la malignita'..ma oltre che coniglio velocissimo pure tinto??perche'biondo a 50 anni....la vedo moltoooooo dura...oddio anch'io potrei essere moro volendo..ahahahahha..ma dove l'hai trovato la tua docle meta'???
> 
> sei non mi inviti al matrimonio...mi arrabbio!!


ha pochi capelli bianchi ed è molto biondo, e no. Non si tinge!
E porta i capelli a militare.

Lothar! Al matrimonio farai da mio testimone scusa!!! E se non lo fai mi offendo!!!


----------



## edwina (14 Maggio 2012)

Tebe;bt2300 ha detto:
			
		

> *
> p.s.
> *
> Non sono arrabbiata solo seria eh? perchè davvero non vi capisco.


donnina oggi seria... calma... per me una cotta NON E' AMORE!!!


----------



## Tebe (14 Maggio 2012)

edwina;bt2302 ha detto:
			
		

> donnina oggi seria... calma... per me una cotta NON E' AMORE!!!


Cotta?
Per la mia esperienza si sta come i pazzi quando uno ha una cotta.
Io sto solo urlando dal male ai muscoli.

Mi ha rivoltata come un calzino..:carneval:


----------



## edwina (14 Maggio 2012)

Tebe;bt2303 ha detto:
			
		

> Cotta?
> Per la mia esperienza si sta come i pazzi quando uno ha una cotta.
> Io sto solo urlando dal male ai muscoli.
> 
> Mi ha rivoltata come un calzino..:carneval:



mettiamola così
COTTA = colore BLU, quindi mille sfumature diverse
da qui la mia domanda 



			
				edwina;bt2291 ha detto:
			
		

> ma.... quanto cotta sei?????    :mexican:


son felice per la tua "rivoltata di calzino"


----------



## Tebe (14 Maggio 2012)

edwina;bt2304 ha detto:
			
		

> mettiamola così
> COTTA = colore BLU, quindi mille sfumature diverse
> da qui la mia domanda
> 
> ...


Ok, arriviamo ad un compromesso.
Ho una cotta sessuale.
In questo momento scoperei con lui una settimana intera.
E sarò volgare.

Sono cotta del suo cazzo e di  quello che fa con la sua adorabile bocca.

E per dirla tutta tutta. Sono qui che scrivo. Ripenso e.
Da domani porto un altro paio di slip.


----------



## edwina (14 Maggio 2012)

Tebe;bt2305 ha detto:
			
		

> Ok, arriviamo ad un compromesso.
> Ho una cotta sessuale.
> In questo momento scoperei con lui una settimana intera.
> E sarò volgare.
> ...


donnina... come ti capisco: impara da me... sempre nel beauty ...


----------



## Tebe (14 Maggio 2012)

edwina;bt2306 ha detto:
			
		

> donnina... come ti capisco: impara da me... *sempre nel beauty .*..


E hai ragione!
Ho la guest star che nuota praticamente!

:condom:


----------



## lothar57 (14 Maggio 2012)

Tebe sono crudo e con pelo sul cuore tesoro..tu non ne hai colpa,e forse anche qualcos'altro,perche'quando al mio amico ho scritto stamattina..weekend fatto 3 volte a casa e stamattina sto istigando amica ad incontro,mentre con altra lontana combino appuntamento.......indovina la risposta........

ma scusa Mattia...tu passi la domenica in m otel e non dice niente???ahahahahh..pensa che ieri sn stato 1 ora fuori casa..e dove eri..ma chi hai visto.....un po'diversi direi


----------



## Nocciola (14 Maggio 2012)

Tebe;bt2300 ha detto:
			
		

> Mi stupisco davvero di come siate così settoriali.
> O è amore o è sesso.
> Ma c'è tutto un mondo in mezzo. Fra me e Manager c'è affetto. Stiamo lavorando da un anno insieme in maniera molto stretta che per forza di cose ci ha fatto penetrare un minimo l'una nella vita dell'altro.
> Detto questo credo sia chiaro a tutti che non mi nascondo dietro un dito e se voi in questi atteggiamenti vedete cotte o amore...chi sono io per dirvi che sbagliate?
> ...


Tebe non ho mai scritto nel tuo blog ma spesso lo leggo.
Quoto per intero questo post.
Ti capisco e so che non è amore, non sei innamorata, capisco perfettamente cosa scatena in te e come ti senti....
Il regalo è il regalo di un amico con cui condividi sesso, attrazione e interessi e che sa che ami quel profumo. Punto.
Forse per te come per me, l'amore è altro.
Per il resto siamo anni luce lontane....:smile:


----------



## Tebe (14 Maggio 2012)

farfalla;bt2313 ha detto:
			
		

> Tebe non ho mai scritto nel tuo blog ma spesso lo leggo.
> Quoto per intero questo post.
> Ti capisco e so che non è amore, non sei innamorata, capisco perfettamente cosa scatena in te e come ti senti....
> Il regalo è il regalo di un amico con cui condividi sesso, attrazione e interessi e che sa che ami quel profumo. Punto.
> ...


Grazie Farfycarneval. per la tua risposta. L'ho apprezzata davvero moltissimo, proprio perchè siamo molto distanti.

Anche se sull'Amore probabilmente abbiamo la stessa idea.


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Maggio 2012)

Tebe;bt2300 ha detto:
			
		

> Mi stupisco davvero di come siate così settoriali.
> O è amore o è sesso.
> Ma c'è tutto un mondo in mezzo. Fra me e Manager c'è affetto. Stiamo lavorando da un anno insieme in maniera molto stretta che per forza di cose ci ha fatto penetrare un minimo l'una nella vita dell'altro.
> Detto questo credo sia chiaro a tutti che non mi nascondo dietro un dito e se voi in questi atteggiamenti vedete cotte o amore...chi sono io per dirvi che sbagliate?
> ...


...mai pensato fosse amore, o ammore tra di voi. Ma continuo a figurarmelo stronzo, anche con il regalino.  Giammeglio che abbia perlomeno migliorato il livello delle prestazioni...


----------



## Nocciola (14 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata;bt2315 ha detto:
			
		

> ...mai pensato fosse amore, o ammore tra di voi. *Ma continuo a figurarmelo stronzo*, anche con il regalino. Giammeglio che abbia perlomeno migliorato il livello delle prestazioni...


e secondo me anche questo contribuisce a renderlo affascinante. Della serie mica se lo devo sposare?


----------



## lothar57 (14 Maggio 2012)

non esserne tanto sicura cara Farfalla..rimanga tra noi due..il fatto che Tebe molli Mattia per fare la seconda moglie e'pagato 0.50%...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Maggio 2012)

Tebe, 
io invece non capisco perchè ci sia bisogno di etichettare (in positivo o in negativo: è/non è)

ha una sua natura e basta :smile:


p.s
...comunque è ancora lontano dal Migliore sul Mercato


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (14 Maggio 2012)

Chiara Matraini;bt2320 ha detto:
			
		

> p.s
> ...comunque è ancora lontano dal Migliore sul Mercato


Vero, non mi batterà mai 















:rotfl:Mi manca tanto la faccina che si alita sulle dita e se le strofina sul bavero!:rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Maggio 2012)

farfalla;bt2317 ha detto:
			
		

> e secondo me anche questo contribuisce a renderlo affascinante. Della serie mica se lo devo sposare?


...no... ma ci deve lavorare assieme.


----------



## Nocciola (14 Maggio 2012)

lothar57;bt2318 ha detto:
			
		

> non esserne tanto sicura cara Farfalla..rimanga tra noi due..il fatto che Tebe molli Mattia per fare la seconda moglie e'pagato 0.50%...


io non ci scommetterei 10 centesimi.......
Mi rivedo molto nel rapporto che lei ha con lui, è un gioco divertente appassionato fatto di stima reciproca ecc ecc
Dove vedi l'amore e la seconda moglie lo sai solo tu...


----------



## Nocciola (14 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata;bt2324 ha detto:
			
		

> ...no... ma ci deve lavorare assieme.


ah ok nel campo lavorativo in effetti non è il massimo.....
Ma per il loro gioco è una piacevole componente:smile:


Tebe accidenti a te mi fai raffiorare i ricordi.....Uffa


----------



## lothar57 (14 Maggio 2012)

ma cara mia e'il bello no??tu vedi una cosa tu una'altra..sinceramente mi pare difficile non vederci sentimento..lei non scrive ''ok gran scopata...ciao alla prossima''..si evince un forte legame.....seconda moglie...si qui'sono certo..il tempo mi dara'ragione Farfy


----------



## Tebe (14 Maggio 2012)

lothar57;bt2328 ha detto:
			
		

> ma cara mia e'il bello no??tu vedi una cosa tu una'altra..sinceramente mi pare difficile non vederci sentimento..lei non scrive ''ok gran scopata...ciao alla prossima''..si evince un forte legame....*.seconda moglie...si qui'sono certo..il tempo mi dara'ragione Farfy*


:scared:



P.s. Scusate l'assenza di oggi ma...è scoppiato un merdone qui in ufficio e sto tentando di limitare i danni.


----------



## lothar57 (14 Maggio 2012)

hai omesso di dirci che avete parlato di una possibile convivenza..non sbaglio..sai Tebe avrei potuto fare il PM benissimo....difficilmente..alla di pietro..non ci azzecco


----------



## Tebe (14 Maggio 2012)

lothar57;bt2330 ha detto:
			
		

> hai omesso di dirci che avete parlato di una possibile convivenza..non sbaglio..sai Tebe avrei potuto fare il PM benissimo....difficilmente..alla di pietro..non ci azzecco


CONVIVENZA?????
ma nemmeno mai sfiorato l'argomento!!!:incazzato:

per quanto mi riguarda le seguenti parole di Manager sono per me Legge
lui- Tu sei una che si innamora facile Tebe?-
io-:rotfl:, e tu?-
-No, e comunque, nella situazione di ora...4 figli piccoli...non lascerei mai la famiglia. mai.-

Queste parole di Manager mi rendono sicura.


----------



## geko (14 Maggio 2012)

Ma quale amore? Ma quale seconda moglie? Sono anch'io per il gioco ed il coinvolgimento mentale, vuoi mettere? Anche la qualità del sesso cambia. 
Avere una 'relazione' di solo sesso non significa limitarsi a stantuffare e basta eh... ci può benissimo stare un'amicizia, una stima, un affetto, un normalissimo legame...

Tebe. Scopa e fottitene. Non farti seghe mentali. E' quello che è! E comunque io non ci vedo niente di male nel regalo. Faccio decine di regali di circostanza ogni anno a gente di cui non me ne frega un cazzo... che male c'è nel farne uno ad una persona che, comunque, senza starmi a chiedere perché e per come, mi piace? 

L'amore non c'entra niente.


----------



## edwina (14 Maggio 2012)

geko;bt2332 ha detto:
			
		

> Ma quale amore? Ma quale seconda moglie? Sono anch'io per il gioco ed il coinvolgimento mentale, vuoi mettere? Anche la qualità del sesso cambia.
> Avere una 'relazione' di solo sesso non significa limitarsi a stantuffare e basta eh... ci può benissimo stare un'amicizia, una stima, un affetto, un normalissimo legame...
> 
> Tebe. Scopa e fottitene. Non farti seghe mentali. E' quello che è! E comunque io non ci vedo niente di male nel regalo. Faccio decine di regali di circostanza ogni anno a gente di cui non me ne frega un cazzo... che male c'è nel farne uno ad una persona che, comunque, senza starmi a chiedere perché e per come, mi piace?
> ...


! SUPER QUOTONE !


----------



## Eliade (14 Maggio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine;bt2323 ha detto:
			
		

> Vero, non mi batterà mai
> 
> 
> :rotfl:Mi manca tanto la faccina che si alita sulle dita e se le strofina sul bavero!:rotfl:


Hai le prove di quel che dici?? :carneval:
tebe, controllalo please! :sonar:


----------



## Nocciola (14 Maggio 2012)

geko;bt2332 ha detto:
			
		

> Ma quale amore? Ma quale seconda moglie? Sono anch'io per il gioco ed il coinvolgimento mentale, vuoi mettere? Anche la qualità del sesso cambia.
> Avere una 'relazione' di solo sesso non significa limitarsi a stantuffare e basta eh... ci può benissimo stare un'amicizia, una stima, un affetto, un normalissimo legame...
> 
> Tebe. Scopa e fottitene. Non farti seghe mentali. E' quello che è! E comunque io non ci vedo niente di male nel regalo. Faccio decine di regali di circostanza ogni anno a gente di cui non me ne frega un cazzo... che male c'è nel farne uno ad una persona che, comunque, senza starmi a chiedere perché e per come, mi piace?
> ...


quoto. Ma lothar non lo capirà mai..e si perde il bello di una relazione dove sicuramente il sesso sta alla base ma é contornato da tanto altro senza compromettere matrimoni o pensare a un futuro


----------



## Tebe (14 Maggio 2012)

farfalla;bt2327 ha detto:
			
		

> ah ok nel campo lavorativo in effetti non è il massimo.....
> Ma per il loro gioco è una piacevole componente:smile:
> 
> 
> Tebe accidenti a te mi fai raffiorare i ricordi.....Uffa


No Farfy...ti ho intristita???
Perchè non la racconti la storia?
Sono  curiosina....
Un altro Manager farfalloso?:carneval:


----------



## Tebe (14 Maggio 2012)

Chiara Matraini;bt2320 ha detto:
			
		

> Tebe,
> io invece non capisco perchè ci sia bisogno di etichettare (in positivo o in negativo: è/non è)
> 
> ha una sua natura e basta :smile:
> ...


Credo che Manager non lo raggiungerà mai...:incazzato:


----------



## Nocciola (14 Maggio 2012)

Tebe;bt2336 ha detto:
			
		

> No Farfy...ti ho intristita???
> Perchè non la racconti la storia?
> Sono  curiosina....
> Un altro Manager farfalloso?:carneval:


Tebe se racconto di nuovo la mia storia ci sono utenti che potrebbero tentare il suicidio
È stata una storia di due anni. Frequentavamo gli stessi ambienti non lavorativi. Il finale é tristissimo... Si é ammalato improvvisamente da un giorno all'altro. É stato in ospedale quasi un anno e non ha voluto farsi vedere da me. Ora ci vediamo ogni tanto da buoni amici e mai soli. Quello che c'é stato non potrá piú esserci, lui non é piú quell'uomo ma il miracolo é che é ancora qui contro ogni più rosea previsione e la nostra storia continua su piani diversi. La complicità che io e te conosciamo non si esaurisce anche quando il sesso non é più possibile questo forum e alcuni utenti mi hanno salvato


----------



## Tebe (14 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata;bt2324 ha detto:
			
		

> ...no... ma ci deve lavorare assieme.


Vero...ma a parte qualche rarissima volta che esplode e traumatizza tutti con me i modi sono un pò diversi e apprezzo.
Ovvio che se fosse così anche nel nostro privato gli avrei già piantato uno spillone nel cuore...
Sbri...non hai idea di quanto sia...diverso quando siamo io e lui da soli.







:inlove:
(così Lothar si incista!!!!)


----------



## Tebe (14 Maggio 2012)

geko;bt2332 ha detto:
			
		

> Ma quale amore? Ma quale seconda moglie? Sono anch'io per il gioco ed il coinvolgimento mentale, vuoi mettere? Anche la qualità del sesso cambia.
> Avere una 'relazione' di solo sesso non significa limitarsi a stantuffare e basta eh... ci può benissimo stare un'amicizia, una stima, un affetto, un normalissimo legame...
> 
> Tebe. Scopa e fottitene. Non farti seghe mentali. E' quello che è! E comunque io non ci vedo niente di male nel regalo. Faccio decine di regali di circostanza ogni anno a gente di cui non me ne frega un cazzo... che male c'è nel farne uno ad una persona che, comunque, senza starmi a chiedere perché e per come, mi piace?
> ...


:bravooo:

p.s ti è partito9 l'embolo?


----------



## Tebe (14 Maggio 2012)

farfalla;bt2338 ha detto:
			
		

> Tebe se racconto di nuovo la mia storia ci sono utenti che potrebbero tentare il suicidio
> È stata una storia di due anni. Frequentavamo gli stessi ambienti non lavorativi. Il finale é tristissimo... Si é ammalato improvvisamente da un giorno all'altro. É stato in ospedale quasi un anno e non ha voluto farsi vedere da me. Ora ci vediamo ogni tanto da buoni amici e mai soli. Quello che c'é stato non potrá piú esserci, lui non é piú quell'uomo ma il miracolo é che é ancora qui contro ogni più rosea previsione e la nostra storia continua su piani diversi. La complicità che io e te conosciamo non si esaurisce anche quando il sesso non é più possibile questo forum e alcuni utenti mi hanno salvato


scusa il francesismo...
Porca troia.

che...triste...


----------



## geko (15 Maggio 2012)

Tebe;bt2340 ha detto:
			
		

> :bravooo:
> 
> p.s ti è partito9 l'embolo?


Si nota? 

No. E' che a volte non posso fare a meno di notare l'abuso che viene fatto della parola 'amore'. Il coinvolgimento è una cosa... l'amore è un'altra cazzo di cosa!!!

Certo... bisognerebbe averlo provato, forse, per capirlo...


----------



## lothar57 (15 Maggio 2012)

Cara Tebe penso abbiate ragione voi,oppure sono io che sono troppo diverso dalla maggioranza imperante.
Infatti senza entrare in particolari,ho capito che una persona,chiarisco fuori casa,mi tiene diciamo cosi'in stand by,perche'ha capito che mai avra'niente da me.
Ma chisse ne frega,stamattina avro'nuova ''sorpresa'',come sempre saliro'in auto senza la minima emozione,la minima aspettativa....poi si vedra'.


----------



## edwina (15 Maggio 2012)

lothar57;bt2343 ha detto:
			
		

> Cara Tebe penso abbiate ragione voi,oppure sono io che sono troppo diverso dalla maggioranza imperante.
> Infatti senza entrare in particolari,ho capito che una persona,chiarisco fuori casa,mi tiene diciamo cosi'in stand by,perche'ha capito che mai avra'niente da me.
> Ma chisse ne frega,stamattina avro'nuova ''sorpresa'',come sempre saliro'in auto senza la minima emozione,la minima aspettativa....poi si vedra'.


no, non ci credo, non sali in auto senza aspettative ed emozioni...

se fosse così non ti prenderesti neanche il disturbo


----------



## lothar57 (15 Maggio 2012)

invece e'cosi'..anche se vado lontano da qua',e non so che trovero'...avere aspettative e'deleterio..anche perche'so gia'che quel che voglio io..e'rarissimo


----------



## edwina (15 Maggio 2012)

lothar57;bt2345 ha detto:
			
		

> invece e'cosi'..anche se vado lontano da qua',e non so che trovero'...avere aspettative e'deleterio..anche perche'so gia'che quel che voglio io..e'rarissimo


ok, ci sta, non ti aspetti niente ma qualcosa vuoi, questo per me è comunque cercare un'emozione sennò te ne rimarresti a casetta o a mandare avanti la baracca 

altrimenti di che vivono sti traditori seriali o settoriali che siano?


----------



## lothar57 (15 Maggio 2012)

macche'..tutto calcolato parto mezz'ora prima della pausa..e rientro mezz'ora dopo avere ricominciato..il lavoro in primis...in effeti quando leggo degli amanti che ..tutti mercoledi' 4ore in motel..ma come fanno????non hanno un lavoro??

amica mia,io sono freddo e calcolatore..figurati se mi emoziono per cosi'poco..ahahahha


----------



## Carola (15 Maggio 2012)

Ma quale amore? Ma quale seconda moglie? Sono anch'io per il gioco ed il coinvolgimento mentale, vuoi mettere? Anche la qualità del sesso cambia. 
Avere una 'relazione' di solo sesso non significa limitarsi a stantuffare e basta eh... ci può benissimo stare un'amicizia, una stima, un affetto, un normalissimo legame...

quoto tutto e capisco ovviamente bene


----------



## Tebe (15 Maggio 2012)

...:carneval: ti stanno cazziando.....(ihihihihiii)


----------



## lothar57 (15 Maggio 2012)

ma no Rosa e'un'amica..come te..poi ha sempre sostenuto quest'idea,io invece penso solo sesso fuori,tutt'altra cosa a casa.


----------

